# Uniform



## Nightingale (Sep 20, 2003)

is there a Muay Thai Uniform?  if so what is it?  if not, what do you wear to train?


----------



## pknox (Sep 20, 2003)

Some people wear the same thing for competition and training, some do not.  While the competition uniform is fairly standard, what people wear to train in is pretty varied.  

For competition, Thai Boxing shorts (similar to boxing trunks, but with the leg openings a little wider to accomodate kicks) are worn.  Some people wrap their ankles, others do not.  A heavy duty cup and supporter is worn.  Boxing gloves would be worn as well.  Males compete shirtless, but females wear a jogging bra or t-shirt.

It is possible to train in t-shirts and shorts or sweats, and when training, people often wear shin guards and headgear, as well as other types of protection.  Thai protective gear tends to be more sturdy than the foam-dipped karate type.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Sep 26, 2003)

The uniform is Thai shorts, tshirt optional except for ladies.  That is the international training clothing recognised world wide, if someones training in regular shorts or jogging pants they aren't in uniform as far as I'm concerned.  Muay Thai generally isn't as strict about proper training attire as traditional martial arts but since I come from a traditional background I get pissed every time I see someone officially training at a camp or academy out of Thai shorts, I find it disrespectful and feel that person has a lack of discipline.  The only peope in Thailand I saw not wearing Thai shorts in camp were complete begginers.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## arnisador (Oct 3, 2003)

Is there anything special about how Thai shorts are made/tailored, or are they just shorts?


----------



## pknox (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Is there anything special about how Thai shorts are made/tailored, or are they just shorts? *



For one thing, I know the leg openings are flared a little bit wider than traditional boxing trunks, so as to accomodate all the kicking.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 3, 2003)

Ah, that makes sense.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Oct 3, 2003)

They are made of nylon and except for begginers usually have Thai printing and/or a design across the front and sometimes back.  They have a fairly tight waist band that is 3 to 4 inches wide.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## albert (Nov 21, 2003)

i need to get a pair of these. i was thinking Fairtex? any recommendations?


----------



## Damian Mavis (Nov 21, 2003)

Albert, I'm moving to Thailand next week and if you want  pair from the Fairtex there email me and I can send you a pair,  there's plenty of choices that I can show you.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## arnisador (Nov 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Damian Mavis _
> *I'm moving to Thailand next week  *



!!! I knew you were going, but not this soon! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Damian Mavis (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks Arnisador, I'll be letting everybody know how thigs are going once I'm settled there.  Still don't know if I'm going to start training for fighting right away or try out for some action movies or start teaching TKD..... I'll work it all out once I'm down there.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## albert (Nov 22, 2003)

Action movies? Are you familiar with Ong Bak?


----------



## Damian Mavis (Nov 23, 2003)

You bet I am, I saw it in the theatre while I was in Thailand, own the DVD, and 3 of my buddies play villains in it!

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## albert (Nov 23, 2003)

I don't think it's scheduled for U.S. release yet.  I hope it makes its way over here.  Is the movie more acrobatic or more into fighting? The pictures I've seen all involve a lot of the main character diving, jumping, flipping, etc. I want to see more punching, kicking, elbowing, etc.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Nov 23, 2003)

Oh man... there is so much kicking, elbowing and kneeing you'll freak out! heh.  No really it's got tons of solid muay thai action but they make it look really kool and dynamic (by throwing in like a flying knee to the face).  It is one of my all time favorite action movies.  The main actor makes muay thai look awesome and he can also do intricate moves from other arts that are very difficult to do.  It's a great movie, I'll send you that too if you want!

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------

